# A Toy's Story(Long Post) Need Opinions



## MeleKalikimaka (Jan 28, 2010)

*
What If...*

So we and our elaborately evolving computers may meet each other halfway. Someday a human being, named perhaps Fred White, may shoot a robot named Pete Something-or-other, which has come out of a General Electric factory, and to his surprise see it weep and bleed. And the dying robot may shoot back and, to its surprise, see a wisp of gray smoke arise from the electric pump that it supposed was Mr. White's beating heart. It would be rather a great moment of truth for both of them







*Box Mentality*


The trouble with the world is that too many people with too much power live in a box (their home), then travel the same road every day to another box (their office).





*
Danbo Loves Danbo
*

If you compare yourself with others, you may become vain and bitter, for always there will be greater and lesser persons than yourself






*Beer Bottle Reflections*

We look back on life through rose colored glasses






*Heartbroken And Lost*

The heart of another is a dark forest, always, no matter how close it has been to one's own.






*Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

*We pass the word around; we ponder how the case is put by different people, we read the poetry; we meditate over the literature; we play the music; we change our minds; we reach an understanding. Society evolves this way, not by shouting each other








*Bubble Of Love*

There are many things in life that will catch your eye, but only a few will catch your heart...pursue those.








*Reach For The Stars*

Even a fool knows you can't touch the stars, but it doesn't stop a wise man from trying.


----------



## Insanity (Jan 28, 2010)

I just felt bad for a box... a BOX!  :thumbup:


----------

